# DSM Kala Ennobled



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

anyone have pictures or know where to find pictures of DSM Kala Ennobled boer doe? i need pictures for my reference page on my website. thanks!! (i couldnt find them on ABGA's website or search engines)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

or anyone know who might have any?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I did some looking this morning but couldn't come up with a picture of her....I don't think her breeder has a website, I looked up the herd letters "DSM" on the ABGA website and it was a guy named Don Smith in Texas, but couldn't find a website for him. 

Her name is all over though...people seem to be really proud to have her in their lines...so I'm sure she's a really nice goat.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, she's really common in famous lines, like Kaptein and Cloud Dancing etc. oh well :sigh: . thanks though.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

we have a lot of Kala on our papers, but we can't find a pic to put with her.


----------



## M Taylor (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe?
http://images.google.com/images?q=DSM%2 ... a=N&tab=wi


----------

